# Calling all Delhi Techies....



## Kniwor (Jul 13, 2008)

ok guys, 

Here's the deal, how about all the interested techies in Delhi meet up at Nehru Place for a buyout/meet, we can discuss technology and buy stuff at discounted rates, and sip a coffee or maybe just chill around, trying to coordinate with ppl on another tech forum too (TE) and hopefully we should have a reasonable number of people to make the Meet/Buyout a success. The meet as of now is on *19th of July, at Nehru Place* so how many r coming? will decide on the time on mutual convenience.

*Venue: Costa Coffee, Nehru Place
Date: 19th July, Saturday.
Time: 2 PM
*

These digit members r expected to come as of now,
kniwor
mavihs
gx_saurav
kumarmohit

*Dont forget to bring along your laptops and portable HDD's*


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 13, 2008)

may be i will come ...


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 13, 2008)

aah..... not many interested it seems.....


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 13, 2008)

I am in, I have to buy Creative EP630.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 13, 2008)

yea ... only u and me replying .......... sad.



kumarmohit said:


> I am in, I have to buy Creative EP630.



good choice man .......


----------



## karmanya (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ wouldn't agree with you but wth.
I doubt i'll be able to come until after the 20th, post a time, venue and date and lets see.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

mere pass time ki bahut kami hai. Subh Aiswaraya, Dopahar ko Karina Shaam ko Riya -----

Soory yaar ab tum hi batao


----------



## ilugd (Jul 13, 2008)

the first week of the month is when i have the money to buy things and even have coffee. The rest of the month I am broke. But decide on a time please??


----------



## mavihs (Jul 14, 2008)

i need 2 buy a LCD monitor by friday. but don't can come on 16th.have 2 go for shopping. wat time r u going, will see if i can make it.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 14, 2008)

16th July, 4PM, Nehru place, that's the scene for now.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 14, 2008)

50% chances of me coming. i also need 2 do my B'day shopping that day.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 14, 2008)

OK Kniwor, count me in, date and time confirmed. Where exactly in NP?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry friends.. 
I have busy schedule this month.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok guys, it seems more people are in favor of having it over the weekend, so the date is now Saturday, we are not expecting any more postponement be be there on satuday, there will be a bunch of techies from TE,* dont forget to bring along your laptops and portable HDD's*


*Venue: Nehru Place
Date: 19th July, Saturday.
Time: 4 PM
*


----------



## mavihs (Jul 15, 2008)

can't u keep it on this thursday?????
i want buy my LCD monitor.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 15, 2008)

@kniwor, you keep on delaying this thing and I am gonna be in problem. I have consecutive exams on 23, 24, 25 and 26. Let me see if I can make it on 19


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 15, 2008)

BTW, can any of guys do a favour and ask for latest prices of few things for members who cant be there ?

I want to know price of Fuji s5700 Digital Camera - Both with and Without Warranty  If anyone could do it for me, it would be great


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 15, 2008)

@kumarmohit
No more delays now, see if you can make it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 15, 2008)

OK I will come on 19, July!


----------



## mavihs (Jul 15, 2008)

any1 for 17th????? i'll be goin there 2 buy my LCD & speakers.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2008)

Saturday, 19 July, Nehru Place at 4 PM.

*Hmm, I can come.* I was going to start a delhi meet thread. Let's also make it a Delhi meet thread, NP has Mcdonalds (My favorite junk food store) so we can have some lite lunch there too.

I need to buy HPM-70 headphone for my K750i & one Handsfree for my RIM phone & umm.....nothing else to buy. My office is in GK2 so I can come easily. Kniwor, can U PM me your phone number? Also call phenom (Rahul). He lives close.

Do they sale Computer table in Nehru Place?

Can U guys make it 3 PM? I will leave my office at 2:30 pm, reach N.P, buy HPM-70/75 original & one handsfree for my RIM LG Phone. Is there a Sony world or any other shop there in N.P whr I can buy original Headphone? 

After the meet I will go to Palika Baazar with my bro to buy cloths, there r good sales in Reebok & cantibal


----------



## mavihs (Jul 16, 2008)

any1 want 2 com 2moro??? i need 2 buy a LCD monitor.


----------



## VD17 (Jul 16, 2008)

damn.. i'd have joined ya guys if i was in Delhi... relaxing in my hometown these days... although I don't most of the regulars in Digit so well, there was a time when there was a group of old members who used to meet up in late night yahoo conferences... those were the days!


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 16, 2008)

4pm ? ...cant it be a little early ? i mean around 2 pm ?


----------



## mavihs (Jul 16, 2008)

i think i may take the LCD on sat only. will make up my mind 2moro. But surely will com on saturday.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 17, 2008)

That's good news. updating the post with all the digit members that r expected to come.

@harryneopotter
See if you can make it at four, that would be great.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2008)

even I M ready to come at 2


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 17, 2008)

Make it any time but where exactly are we supposed to meet in Nehru Place!


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 17, 2008)

guys plz make it around 2 PM coz i need to assemble one PC that day and my place is far away from nehru place, so ur timings - meeting at 4, atleast 1 hr with u guys will make it 5, i will reach home @ 7 or later ...and then assemble the system, but my dad dont like all the mess in home ... 

so plz if u can make it a little earlier then it will be a great favour....otherwise watever u guys agreee on ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2008)

how about 2 pm, Mcdonalds in N.P.?

who wants to come at 2 pm? I will also leave as I have to go to shopping too


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 17, 2008)

where is the Mc Donalds in NP, near Paras or what?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2008)

It's next to Eros towers & Satyam Cineplex


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes I just saw the map, it would be on completely the opposite side. bahut chalna pad jayega yaar!. Look for someplace else

Also which is better for iPod Classic, Creative EP630 or Sony HPM 70?
How long is the HPM tail (cable)?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2008)

Then come directly to the other side or park somewhere on your side then walk from inside N.P. It's hardly a 10 mins walk.

Comon dude, come...


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, since there's enough ppl for 2PM, make it 2PM.

Meet at Costa Coffee, in NP, it's central. and a nice place.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 17, 2008)

Now where is Costa Coffee? Somewhere near Park Royal?


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 17, 2008)

near all the ATM's near the Indian bank ATM.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 17, 2008)

Ugh this is too confusing. Is it in the main market. Say I am able to reach the main gate of Park Royal, now where do I go, to main NP market or where?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2008)

@Mohit

Just P.M. me your number & reach Eros Tower in N.P. Tell the Auto guy to drop u at Eros tower or Satyam Cinema.

I am leaving office now for the Sony Service Center in C.R Park. PM me your phone numbers if u want to discuss about the meet. So far I am all set to come on Saturaday 19 July at 2 P.M in Costa Cofee in Nehru Place

I bought HPM-75 today only so on Saturday I only need to buy a handsfree for my Reliance Phone, so I won't stay there for much long.

I need to change my K750i joystick, should I go for SE Service Center or Gaffar market, I guess the difference will be approx Rs 200 only


----------



## mavihs (Jul 17, 2008)

Also wats the venue exactly in Nehru Place. I'm Also inviting some Chipians. Hopfully w'll hav lots of ppl.
@Kniwor, kumarmohit, gx_saurav
any1 of u just PM me ur no. so it'll help in better cordination.

Edit:
i don't no where my post which i posted before this gone??
anyway, i said i won't be able 2 make it at 2pm as my class finishes at 2pm. can u make the timemming at 3pm?????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2008)

3 PM will be tough for me, I will let U know by tomorrow


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 17, 2008)

@mavihs
you can show up at 3, we will be there at least till around 4, so that's no problem. 


I have PM'd u guys my cell numbers.


----------



## din (Jul 17, 2008)

Have fun guys. Do not forget to post some pics

I know, GX will post some telling (in bold text of course -lol) these are NOT taken using an iPhone


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

din said:


> Have fun guys. Do not forget to post some pics
> 
> I know, GX will post some telling (in bold text of course -lol) these are NOT taken using an iPhone


Too bad none of us had a proper camera. I was hoping Mehul (not mod-mehul) would be there with his super cool dSLR, but he was busy on a shoot.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2008)

hey kniwor, I will leave by 4 pm. I will come at 2 PM to Costa cofee, U all meet me there. Mahvis can come & join us at 3 PM. 

Anyone got a digicam? bring it as if v have digicam then mobile cam looks bad


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry i dnt have a digicam ..but for me my phone cam will do the trick in the absence of any decent cam(better some1 get a real cam though) . So will c u guys there at 2 PM for sure. But how will we recognize each other ? Any Dress code or Secret Code


----------



## spindoc (Jul 18, 2008)

hey kniwor, is Saturday,2 PM final then?

but which is the rendezvous point?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

I have given my number to mohit & Rohit. U can see my pic on my website that will be enough to recognise me. I will be there at 2 pm if there is no plan for tomorrow in office at half day.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, the details in the first post are final, I will be there at 2.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, Rohit, call me when u r at Costa cofee. I will be there at 2 PM myself.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 18, 2008)

oky then!!!! meet u guys 2moro.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 18, 2008)

ok guys .. its final ....and my name is Sachin, hope i dnt have to tell it again.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2008)

Confirmed on my side too.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jul 19, 2008)

Meet is today. I'll reach NP early. You can find me outside Computer Empire at 2:00 pm. We'll assemble at 4:00 pm at Costa Coffee


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 19, 2008)

Talk about it, the biggest meet yet, 9 of us made it to the meet, let's have a look at the pics.

6 Guys from Digit, 5 From Techenclave, 2 Common to both the forums, Me and Free Radical, which makes it 9 in all, we sat there chatting on a whole lot of things, sipping cold coffee/pepsi.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/2682273418_af9d36656c_b.jpg

Clockwise naming, starting left : t1ruda , harryneopotter , ..:: Free Radical ::.. , thebanik , mavihs , gx_saurav , kumarmohit , ashthedivx 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3071/2681455535_c098eaf1ff_b.jpg

Left to right :  gx_saurav , kumarmohit , t1ruda , harryneopotter , ..:: Free Radical ::.. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/2681455827_9bd1195d89_b.jpg


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2008)

Delhi crowd lookin as bit geeky as the Mumbai 

*P.S.:* does the Delhi meet not make Gx the member who has met member from the most places - Pune Bengaluru and now Delhi


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 19, 2008)

Person handling the camera must atleast have informed the subjects before clicking that he was doing so , so that we could see the faces of all of them clearly in the same  pic


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice to meet U all. Kniwor, can U mail me the first pic at 640X480,  I will check in my phone & download so size has to be small in KB.  I m SMSing my mail id. Write the subject as 640X480, and mail me rest of the pics at gmail. Rest I will type on monday.

slugger, I was there today, in gray t-shirt. I was almost going to meet mumbai people too after Pune but I wasn't as most were busy on monday morning


----------



## mavihs (Jul 20, 2008)

hey saurav,  i tried searching on google like u said for d skydrive but couldn't find it.
can u give a link 2 it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 20, 2008)

@harryneopotter (Sachin)

Thanks for all the effort you made in buying the Creative EP 630 for me


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 20, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> @harryneopotter (Sachin)
> 
> Thanks for all the effort you made in buying the Creative EP 630 for me



Hey much you got it for ??

I bought them yesterday aswell for Rs 850


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2008)

Ah! Finally, back to office & a proper Computer keyboard. It was nice to meet you all from Digit forum & tech enclave. I had nothing else other then a Reliance handsfree to buy. Others bought many things.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 21, 2008)

hey saurav, send me d link 2 ur drive.


----------



## din (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, great to know about the meet and nice to see the pics ...

But ....

You guys are forcing me to tell iPhone camera is not that bad lol !! (I mean Mumbai pic was better, might be the location ? )


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2008)

hey din, the pics were not taken buy a me, maybe that's Y. Besides, in Mumbai pic people were posing but in our case we wern't posing at all.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 21, 2008)

@ Kumarmohit
Its ok dude .. no need to say thanx. 

@ Sukhdeep
Creative EP 630 was Rs 690/- wid bill and inclusive of all taxes.
Ontopic:
Overall it was a good experience to meet some of the tech geeks here ... wont mind another meet in near future.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 22, 2008)

mavihs said:


> hey saurav,  i tried searching on google like u said for d skydrive but couldn't find it.
> can u give a link 2 it.



Here is the link to my *Public Skydrive*


----------



## mavihs (Jul 22, 2008)

thanx!!!!!


----------

